# 95mw Surefire Defender



## andyz (Jun 13, 2006)

Its been a while since I,ve played around with Lasers but Because I am working on a Mod for a friend I thought I would share a couple of pictures.

Its a 95mw Green Laser Module from a Wicked Laser fitted to a Surefire Defender Body


----------



## pixar (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice! We need someone to import high power / high efficiency CNI's / leadlights and swap the cases and sell em


----------



## N8YWF (Jun 13, 2006)

That looks very nice. If I ever was to do a mod. I'd put a greenie inside of a Star Trek Klingon or *Romulan disruptor* replica. It has been done before with a <5mw red inside a *TNG Phaser.

*Does my idea make me sound like a big time treky nerd or what? :laughing:


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 13, 2006)

def. should be in a movie


USE THE FORCE


----------



## cmacclel (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow great job. Can you fill us in on how you did it? Did you make the case positive?


Mac


----------



## andyz (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes its Case posative and runs on only one CR2.

Here is a link to a similar project using Leadlight Laser Module

http://users.bigpond.net.au/andyz/Lasers.html


----------



## abeepak1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow! One good thinking goin on there, keep up with the good work and ideas!! I was wondering though....How long did it take you to do that? was it hard? what was the main problems? and how did you come up with the idea? By the way, you dont really have to answer those silly questions unless you feel that you want to.


----------



## andyz (Jun 16, 2006)

Apart from some machining its not really hard, the Wicked Module is a great match and lenght wise the E2 Surefire body with only one battery is perfect. I have done it with other Laser modules but extra machining was needed. What you end up with is a very robust Laser with heaps of Heat Sink


----------



## andyz (Jun 16, 2006)

Here are a couple more pics


----------



## marcdilnutt (Jun 20, 2006)

Any ideas how much one of these (or similar) would set me back? I am interested!!
marc


----------



## Black Sheep (Jun 20, 2006)

Market those things, Seriously!


----------



## InFlux (Jun 20, 2006)

*WOW- *That's nice! Please add me to your list (if there is a list...) :twothumbs


----------



## andyz (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys 

I don't mind making them up but I'm going away for a couple of months and pushed for time just now, when I get back I will be well rested and back on my work bench again so I will be happy to do a couple of mods.

Andrew


----------



## marcdilnutt (Jun 21, 2006)

I hope you have a nice break, and i will be in touch when you get back. Take it easy,
marc


----------



## PhantomZ (Jun 26, 2006)

i would love to have one of those, but what would one cost and would 95mw be able to light a match or something on fire..?


----------



## N8YWF (Jun 28, 2006)

andyz
That flashlight body that you used is kinda expensive. Can it be done with something cheap like these?

http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.89.html*Twist On*

*Push Button On*


----------



## lasercrazy (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW. That's just beautiful, I love the E2D. I'd buy one if they were ever produced.


----------



## Athoul (Jun 28, 2006)

That is really really nice! You have done a very professional job and it looks great! The body you chose to use is perfect. 

/Someone asked if a 95mW would light matches. Yep it will light them


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Jun 28, 2006)

I put a 40mw AAA module in an E2e a while ago, in the spot of the first 123A cell. It was waterproof too with the E2e lens. It was great.

Although this 95mw E2d sure does beat it!


----------



## CM (Jun 28, 2006)

nice mod :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 28, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've seen this kind of mod here, one of yours may have been the one I remember. The E2D is a very nice. Thanks for the link to the step by step version. That was slick.

-LT


----------



## Jumpmaster (Oct 22, 2006)

andyz said:


> I don't mind making them up but I'm going away for a couple of months and pushed for time just now, when I get back I will be well rested and back on my work bench again so I will be happy to do a couple of mods.



Back yet? I would like to get on the list. 

JM-99


----------



## firefly99 (Nov 8, 2006)

Can it run on 1 x CR123 ? How much ?


----------

